# Brute Force 14" Rim Setup



## DoWork (Jun 25, 2009)

I just bought a set of 30" backs and need to get some rims. I'm having a heck of a time figuring out what offset I need though. I'm looking at getting the ITP 212's which come in a 14x6 and a 14x8. What offset and width do ya'll run on ya'lls Brutes?


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I'm running whatever offset the ITP manual called for. They are 14x6 front and 14x8 rear since I am running the skinny/wide tires.


----------



## mudrider28 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm running 14x7 ITP C-Series Type 7's on 30" skinny/wide tires. And 2.5" Durablue wheel spacers.


----------

